# considering the role of sodium in weight loss



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

My spouse had a recent bout with A-fib.  
He was prescribed a low- sodium diet ... we have noticed a real drop in weight ... yes water weight but it is significant and he looks much better and healthier.

I went out with a friend for lunch we were discussing weight ect.
i looked around the restaurant and noticed several people with the same bloat look i used to see.  Many times in the neck area  and mid-section.

I began to think many many folks especially those whom eat out a lot may benefit from lowering their sodium intake. 
It would be rather quick results for those who give up on weight loss if not seeing quick results....  it would also be very preventative in those prior to any heart health issues too.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 9, 2022)

It has been startling to me to actually pay attention to sodium content in food!! Some of the campbells soups that I love have high sodium content! So do many deli meats. And grocery store meat salads (chicken, tuna etc).

Jist one more reason to avoid processed or pre-prepared foods.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

Ronni said:


> It has been startling to me to actually pay attention to sodium content in food!! Some of the campbells soups that I love have high sodium content! So do many deli meats. And grocery store meat salads (chicken, tuna etc).
> 
> Jist one more reason to avoid processed or pre-prepared foods.


I agree it is eye opening when you look at the labels and add up all you have in a day.   prepared and fast convenience food is loaded with salt.

I just see the bloat look especially in overweight children etc....
salt is not washed out with water and people need enough potassium to help clear it.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

I always look at sodium content in pre-packaged foods because I am always battling high blood pressure.  Glad your spouse has chosen to go the low-sodium route.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I always look at sodium content in pre-packaged foods because I am always battling high blood pressure.  Glad your spouse has chosen to go the low-sodium route.


we do not chose to support big pharma by just looking for pill to solve items. the lower sodium has even helped me although i ate less then him as he was a person who used the salt shaker liberally 
I am just astonished at the level in foods at store but if anyone watches food network etc ... the restaurant adds sooo much on top of what exists in some foods anyway


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> we do not chose to support big pharma by just looking for pill to solve items.
> I am just astonished at the level in foods at store but if anyone watches food network etc ... the restaurant adds sooo much on top of what exists in some foods anyway


Amen to that!  I have refused Statins for high cholesterol and anything that reduces high blood pressure in favor of supplements.  I have gotten my blood pressure down to normal levels with Beet Root Juice, CBD Oil and other supplements.  A healthy diet also helps, of course.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2022)

Most of the sodium in our diet comes from outside the home; not from our salt shakers.
"Outside the home" means packaged, processed foods.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Amen to that!  I have refused Statins for high cholesterol and anything that reduces high blood pressure in favor of supplements.  I have gotten my blood pressure down to normal levels with Beet Root Juice, CBD Oil and other supplements.  A healthy diet also helps, of course.


I had huge success in lowering high cholesterol with Red Rice Yeast ... was suggested by my doctor.
When i tested again after 3 months he ran it twice because my results were outstanding.  
I once saw a article that compared statins markup ...  to drinks at mcdonalds ... .10 cents for cup ice soda but sold for 1.00 or more


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> Most of the sodium in our diet comes from outside the home; not from our salt shakers.
> "Outside the home" means packaged, processed foods.


Yes but if a person has not seen the amount in the processed food many add -on ...... just if those folks cut that i bet they would see results.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I had huge success in lowering high cholesterol with Red Rice Yeast ... was suggested by my doctor.
> When i tested again after 3 months he ran it twice because my results were outstanding.
> I once saw a article that compared statins markup ...  to drinks at mcdonalds ... .10 cents for cup ice soda but sold for 1.00 or more


My doctor suggested Red Rice Yeast as well.  I'm going to have to check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2022)

First of all Jeni, I empathize with your husband with his atrial fibrillation attacks. I suffered with A-Fib for decades. Sometimes it severely and negatively impacted my daily life. Sometimes it felt like I would literally die. My attacks lasted anywhere from hours to weeks. Mine was finally corrected in Jan. 2016 when I finally had a cardiac ablation done. I haven't had an attack since.

Anyone who eats out a lot, whether it's fast food or a sit down restaruant, is subjecting him/herself to sodium laden food, unless the menus have low-sodium choices. After all, they have to make the food so it's tasty. Some food choices have a lot of sodium but you'd never know it, like pasta sauce, for instance. Some menus items are a recipe for hypertension. 

Of course when people start to lose weight, at first they lose water weight so it seems to come off fast.  It's good that your husband is losing and healthier. May he continue making healthy choices.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all Jeni, I empathize with your husband with his atrial fibrillation attacks. I suffered with A-Fib for decades. Sometimes it severely and negatively impacted my daily life. Sometimes it felt like I would literally die. My attacks lasted anywhere from hours to weeks. Mine was finally corrected in Jan. 2016 when I finally had a cardiac ablation done. I haven't had an attack since.
> 
> Anyone who eats out a lot, whether it's fast food or a sit down restaruant, is subjecting him/herself to sodium laden food, unless the menus have low-sodium choices. After all, they have to make the food so it's tasty. Some food choices have a lot of sodium but you'd never know it, like pasta sauce, for instance. Some menus items are a recipe for hypertension.
> 
> Of course when people start to lose weight, at first they lose water weight so it seems to come off fast.  It's good that your husband is losing and healthier. May he continue making healthy choices.


This was first time he had an issue and doctor said he could have had mild forms for years. 
It was not exactly his choice but thrust upon him.  Many have been shocked that weight we thought was his eating was GONE ( 3 days) after treatment to get rid of water that was retained.   Son and I can now in a way see the possible difference in bloat  mistaken as fat in many. 

It has been studied that salt consumption besides retaining water also make a person thirsty which is often mistaken for hunger and thus adding to cycle of eating more. 

My interest is that unlike other health type items like low fat or gluten free for example there is NOT an effort from food manufacturing to reduce sodium.  Maybe it will get more notice and bring it up more in conversation.
I know it is about the taste and in some cases it still acts as a preservative ... i found low sodium bread goes bad faster.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 10, 2022)

It is very, very uncommon for us to eat out or to eat any processed foods. We also don’t tend to us the salt shaker. As a result, my last blood work indicated that my sodium level was too low. The doctor told me to start adding a bit more salt back into my diet. I had noticed incidents of feeling slightly dizzy and that apparently can happen. I have to go get more bloodwork this month to see if I am back in the normal range.
My blood pressure is excellent these days. Apparently there is a balance point and we do need some salt.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 10, 2022)

I don’t salt my food. I will sometimes use a bit of seasoned salt in my cooking, but I primarily rely on herbs and spices and pepper for food flavoring. I never salt my food when it’s on my plate.

I also very seldom eat processed foods. The Campbell’s soups I mentioned earlier is a guilty pleasure LOL. I will occasionally indulge. Other than that I can always tell when something has a lot of sodium or it’s various derivatives because I get incredibly thirsty. Usually I find that happens when we eat out or occasionally when we order pizza and wings..another guilty pleasure. I mean, one can’t be good all the time, right? 

Seriously though, the pizza always makes me very thirsty. So does most Chinese food, the Chinese restaurants tend to use MSG.  The place we go for sushi and Japanese food on the other hand never makes me thirsty. We will occasionally go to a steakhouse, and I always request that my cut of meat be cooked “naked”i.e. unseasoned because the seasonings they use always make it waaaay too salty for my palate. I sprinkle a bit of pepper on it at the table and it’s delicious!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

We seldom eat out in comparison to others even take out etc.  
I have had friends say well you can ask for them to not season something but cooking often with items  that is like scraping frosting off one side of a cake, small steps i guess. 

It is a fine line as with any food discussion..........we cannot just quit like smoking, we have to eat.
yes people need a certain amount of salt to function properly just like a certain amount of fat.
I just see the bloat look in more overweight children. 

I just think sodium should be in the conversation as I was amazed at what items have more then one would ever imagine.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 10, 2022)

"Low sodium" versions of foods often are tasteless.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 10, 2022)

I have found that I can lower my weight by 5 to 10 lbs in a few days by cutting out sodium and reducing carbohydrates, both cause water retention.  

However I never think of it as real weight loss, its not fat.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have found that I can lower my weight by 5 to 10 lbs in a few days by cutting out sodium and reducing carbohydrates, both cause water retention.
> 
> However I never think of it as real weight loss, its not fat.


You are correct that we are talking water weight with sodium ... i see bloat in some faces and necks and realize now might just be water not fat.

Like i said in my original post if some having issues saw results even like you mentioned some may stay interested in continuing a weight loss journey rather then giving up.  

I just think it would be good to see sodium considered like any other item  carbs/ fats/ protein.


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2022)

I have read there is so much hidden sodium in foods. The article stated if you put salt on potatoes, you may think it's a lot of salt because it's right there but much more sodium is hidden in many foods. I hate when I consumed too much salt and I'm craving water because of it.

We probably are a little bloated (or more)from salt. I wouldn't want to go too, too low sodium but cutting back can only be a good thing.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Remy said:


> I have read there is so much hidden sodium in foods. The article stated if you put salt on potatoes, you may think it's a lot of salt because it's right there but much more sodium is hidden in many foods. I hate when I consumed too much salt and I'm craving water because of it.
> 
> We probably are a little bloated (or more)from salt. I wouldn't want to go too, too low sodium but cutting back can only be a good thing.


for most you would need to do a lot more then just cutting back to go low.   
A few sites say 140mg per serving size or less to be considered low sodium ... an example i had in my pantry was flavored instant potato side dish 550mg per serving size .... 
i estimate sometimes my serving can be larger then the 1/4 cup of this or 1/2 cup of that so ia can guess the increase in sodium as well as increase of calories


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> You are correct that we are talking water weight with sodium ... i see bloat in some faces and necks and realize now might just be water not fat.
> 
> Like i said in my original post if some having issues saw results even like you mentioned some may stay interested in continuing a weight loss journey rather then giving up.
> 
> I just think it would be good to see sodium considered like any other item  carbs/ fats/ protein.


Yes and there are other health reasons besides weight to cut back on sodium.  Doing so takes a lot of care in label reading, as others have said much of our sodium intake comes from prepared foods, not our salt shaker.

The carbohydrate thing is part of the reason many people see early weight loss when starting a new diet.


----------



## Knight (Jan 10, 2022)

Immediately after retiring finding ways to reach a healthy weight was a priority. Sodium intake was mentioned a lot in the different articles. Not rocket science with that as a guideline we began making a lot of meals from scratch.  As noted in another thread I'm close to 81 in great health. My parents and siblings died at an early age. Like smoking & drinking,  diet plays a big role in quality of life in our last years of life. 

Fast food places would not exist if my wife & I were depended upon to buy from any of them. Canned veggies rare and never pre packaged meals. Once getting used to making meals from scratch is a way of life, it becomes fun to invent twists on recipes.


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> for most you would need to do a lot more then just cutting back to go low.
> A few sites say 140mg per serving size or less to be considered low sodium ... an example i had in my pantry was flavored instant potato side dish 550mg per serving size ....
> i estimate sometimes my serving can be larger then the 1/4 cup of this or 1/2 cup of that so ia can guess the increase in sodium as well as increase of calories


Pretty crazy. Lots of hidden sodium. Still we want things that taste good and if people are eating super bland food all the time, is that the best either?

I just looked at the Goddess salad dressing in my fridge, 290. Katsup, 150 per servings. It's hidden everywhere.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Yes but if a person has not seen the amount in the processed food many add -on ...... just if those folks cut that i bet they would see results.


Does it help to buy stuff that is sodium free?  That is what I do.  Plus I use other seasonings.


----------

